# Looking for pictures of my C-hole flip



## mikeg493 (Jan 23, 2011)

A sweet shot of your flip was just posted by the Steamboat Pilot on Facebook! Sorry I don't know how to link it


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Routt County in photos: May 31, 2015 | Steamboat Pilot & Today


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*FLIP*

Respect the Yampa


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shot


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah that was a fun one to watch! C-Hole carnage, not sure how I made it up right on my paddle board, wave train got me after though.

Anymore photos from Yampa River fest? Steamboat Pilot has a few.


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jun 5, 2014)

lol thats one id be throwing in a frame on my desk. hilarious


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Perfect shot

The big question though is did your hat stay under that strap?


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the bigger question is - would he have flipped if he wasn't in a Saturn??? Come on! You knew it was going to be said!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice position except that right oar's not getting much water! I think I can read your lips & even if I can't, I'm pretty sure I know what you're saying!

Hope nothing got banged up too badly...

-AH


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey! My boyfriend is the one that helped you get flipped back over! He said it was a good lesson for him too :smile: Fun stuff!!!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

stinginrivers said:


> Perfect shot
> 
> The big question though is did your hat stay under that strap?
> 
> ...


 And the floor stay velcored to the bottom?


----------



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

Everything was intact stayed in the seat until I was fully upside down. 

Way less violent then stepping of a snow cross sled after hitting knuckle on a 120' jump. But a force to be reckoned with for sure. 

Thanks for the link. Ordering one print for the wall ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice pic for sure. Did you have your feet in those Saturn entrapment straps? Cut those things out. Those things haven't been used for years for a reason. Nice flip!


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

Can we argue oar rights versus pins and clips?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank god you weren't paddle rafting.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Drink to flip, dress to swim? Nice action shot.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

There are a bunch of photos and drone video on Friends of the Yampa's Facebook page.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

3d3vart said:


> There are a bunch of photos and drone video on Friends of the Yampa's Facebook page.


Yeah I saw those, all kayaking.


----------

